# How long can your Beardie go without insects



## paulb1912 (Aug 2, 2009)

but still getting veg...

Due to the weather my crickets that I had mostly all died and ordered more last Tuesday but due to weather still not arrived, have phoned all the pet shops in Glasgow and none have any at all... The last day she had some was Saturday.. she has been eating veg everyday since though. 

She does look annoyed at me, as if I am holding off on purpose:blush:


----------



## BRADLEY1978 (Nov 9, 2009)

should be fine mate but depends on age i have 2 adults and only feed veg maybe give them insects once a month


----------



## paulb1912 (Aug 2, 2009)

cool she is only about 7/8 months


----------



## mayb1day (Jan 3, 2010)

My beardie went three days without any. For some reason, the only place in town that sells live feed, had no crickets whatsoever. Or anything else, for that matter. I fed him lots of veg, but same as yours, he seemed _really_ grumpy. He's always a much happier little man with something to hunt :lol:

My other half bought some home yesterday - popped out on his lunch break to get some, but again their stock was really low. He got the last box, but seems half of them are already dead.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

BRADLEY1978 said:


> should be fine mate but depends on age i have 2 adults and only feed veg maybe give them insects once a month


you are joking right?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they can probably go for longer than you'd think. Like most animals they're naturally scavengers so they won't have a regular supply of insects all year round, and definately not daily.


----------



## CharlieBrown (Nov 17, 2009)

A fully grown BD can do 90% veg 10% insects.
Personally i usually give my BD locust 1 time a week. 
At the moment its daily but thats as she has not long laid eggs.


----------

